# 700 BDL Conversion



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Wonder if anyone can provide some suggestions on this. I have a Remington 700 BDL in .223. Great rifle but I'd like to convert it to a removable box magazine and I understand one can get box magazines for the 700 in .223.

What I'm wondering is whether the current hinged floor plate system can be removed and the box magazine system installed with minimal modification or whether there'd have to be quite a bit of work done.

The reason I'm curious is because my BDL is in excellent shape and I don't want to damage the finish which might be the case if I have to start cutting and carving to modify the stock to make the conversion.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Best to contact Remington customer service with that question.
Check their website I think they have a 800 number there.

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

There are a couple of aftermarket kits available that were designed before Remington made them. I believe Brownell's lists them in their catalog. I've also seen them on e-bay. They are pricey, but I've seen them much cheaper than the attached link. Stock modification should not be necessary.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/ ... 20MAGAZINE

I have a HS Precision short action 700 stock that was altered for Remington's removable magazine by the previous owner that I may not need. PM me if you think you might want to go that route.


----------

